# truck theft scare



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

Came out of my apartment the other day and caught two shady looking dudes looking long and hard at "Grimace". (New official name courtesy of GF, being seen in it makes her grimace. Apparently, she lives in mortal fear of someone she knows seeing her in this jalopy, so of course, I like to drive it everywhere with her)

They came up with some kind of ridiculous premise and asked me if I was dealing in other nissan trucks if you can believe it. This was the middle of the night, in a apartment parking lot.

Stared em down for a while as I played with my cell, they finally went away, and I went to go search the internet for security products. 

What amazes me is that, frankly, my truck is a POS, 100% through. Half the time, I leave the key on the visor. 

These things are pretty desirable I guess, get this, these two guys were looking to steal my rusted out, multi-colored HB over a 2008 350Z convertible 20 feet away in the same parking lot! maybe it was some kind of car thief training exercise.

Im going to get a Kryptonite clutch/steering wheel lock.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well that kinda happen to me but i walked out with the good ol 12 gauge and havent had a problem since


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

cat theives...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Often I'll take my two dogs along with me wherever I go. They sit in the cab of the truck while I run errands. The larger of the two (a husky / lab mix) is VERY protective of the truck. 

Never had any problems.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm lucky, the original owner of my truck put in a Viper alarm system.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Did one of the guys look like Chip Foose?


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

I had the front turn signals pulled off mine in the parking lot where I work. Got it on tape, but never caught the guy. Walked right up in broad daylight and unscrewed em both. Talk about specific... Turn signals?!?!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

tinworm said:


> Came out of my apartment the other day and caught two shady looking dudes looking long and hard at "Grimace". (New official name courtesy of GF, being seen in it makes her grimace. Apparently, she lives in mortal fear of someone she knows seeing her in this jalopy, so of course, I like to drive it everywhere with her)
> 
> They came up with some kind of ridiculous premise and asked me if I was dealing in other nissan trucks if you can believe it. This was the middle of the night, in a apartment parking lot.
> 
> ...


your truck is easier to steal than the Z....
the clutch/strg whl lock looks good and might chase some people away but in the long run... it only take a couple of seconds to hack saw thru the strg whl.....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

speedo don;t tell them how to do it..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Those things are a false sence of security... it was on tv how to defeat them.
I would use a cut off switch or a ruger (unless you prefer smith & wesson)
in the long run, if they want it... its gone


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

one of the best and cheapest ways to try to prevent them from stealing the whole truck is to wire the horn to the courtesy light..

when the door is open the horn blows..


----------



## rowdy89 (Feb 6, 2010)

My 89 HB has been stolen twice, and recovered both times. Cheapo stereo and speakers got jacked, clutch got thrashed, cigarette burns on the seat... but I'm still driving it. WOOT. And they didn't take the cat. Novices.


----------



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

i have absolutely nothing to steal in my truck, the only thing that they could steal from the inside is the speedo, and the seats. i just took everything out, and the truck didnt come with a radio, besides my door locks dont work so i just took em out, its better to have them get in and say "o hell no this thing wont make it down the block" then have them break a window and say the same thing


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah me a grug looked at you truck but we felt kind of sorry for it and left it alone...


----------



## rowdy89 (Feb 6, 2010)

TripleStripeD21 said:


> i have absolutely nothing to steal in my truck, the only thing that they could steal from the inside is the speedo, and the seats. i just took everything out, and the truck didnt come with a radio, besides my door locks dont work so i just took em out, its better to have them get in and say "o hell no this thing wont make it down the block" then have them break a window and say the same thing


It takes 5 seconds with a slim jim to get those locks up anyway... I know, cause I tried it.  They might have just been trying to get out of town or looking for a joy ride.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

yea I rely on my factory security system at nigh and a lab mix during the day... so far so good !


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

That's why I've refused to paint mine! If I did paint it....it'll be down in Mexico for sale with in a month! That's why it still looks like this:


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Good point.... You do have nice wheels though, where can I find your truck left unattened ? 

J/K but my first thought was thieves would take your wheels and leave the truck..... not far from where I lived people often wake up to thier vechile on blocks and thier wheels gone


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Some old A.R.E. wheel that I decided to remove the covers and paint black (aerosal rattle can) for more of a NASCAR look....kinda more sinister! I've always wanted to catch someone kneeling down, doing some thief work so I can help them go to hell a lil' faster.....LOL!


----------



## GoStumpy (Mar 2, 2010)

I think pickup trucks are most often stolen to do illegal things with...


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yea.... That's why he said it would end up in Mexico LOL


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

No not necessarily! Here in Texas and probably the entire country now since our borders seem not to exist anymore....there are a lot of cars beig bought from owners to take to Mexico and sell. For instance I had a gentleman offer me $1500(I declined), then $3000(Said I'm not interested), then $4000 cash right out of his pocket, and I should have taken it....(This is b4 the Hawaii volcanic acid rain did it's damage) The 2# rod bearing spun 2 weeks later.....but my point is this is a everyday trend to get Nissans, Chevys, Fords, minitrucks to sell in Mexico for $5000-$7000 even with 200K on the odometer....Those guys use them as work trucks......


----------

